# Raw egg in puppy food once a week yay or nay?



## leshiahatch

I have a 10 week old gs mix and I read in a puppy book to add a raw egg in her food once a week. Just wanted to see what you been there done that dog owners think?















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

I feed eggs all the time.


----------



## Caledon

I feed raw eggs about 2 times a week. She loves it.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I feed Rafi one raw egg per day. I buy eggs that are locally sourced from free ranging, anti-biotic-free hens.


----------



## swharshbar

Why.. whats the purpose of this?


----------



## OffgridAlex

I feed duke raw eggs and I leave the shell in. just mash it up


----------



## Mary&Stella

Stella loves eggs mixed in with her food! The bowl is soooo clean after an eggy diner !


----------



## Jo Ellen

swharshbar said:


> Why.. whats the purpose of this?


I've heard that a whole raw egg is one of the purist sources of protein. I have been adding them to my dogs' diet for years. I notice improvement in their coat if I stop giving them raw eggs and then start up again.


----------



## Rua

This is a definite yay. 

I give our dogs at least one raw egg every single day from our own hens.


----------



## onyx'girl

I was feeding raw eggs, but have started giving hard boiled instead, my dogs like the HB's better(from my own chickens)


----------



## PuppyKono

Yay!

Its a nay for Kono because she gets farts and sometimes diarrhea but definitely a yay! Lots of amino acids C: Got for them C:


----------



## Jag

Ironically, I gave Grim a raw egg last evening. He had diarrhea starting early this morning... once inside that I didn't catch so the living room smells AWFUL! Just be careful with the side effects, lol!


----------



## MiraC

Feed a cooked egg everyday but Liv likes them best with the yolk runny!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## x11

i heard some problem with biotin??? and you either have to remove the yolk, or is it the white otherwise you have to use the shell to balance something, posted the question on a RAW site. the amount of info i got back was massive and technical, i only remeber the mumbo-jumbo i posted above - as a result my dogs get a whole raw egg every day, free range hormeone free from a certified ethical. 

i have no idea if this is good or bad advice.

DOGGIES LIKE THE EGGIES.


----------



## kai.mc.square

i read that raw uncooked eggs will still have biotin present. biotin will hamper vitamin B absorption. cooking will apparently destroy the biotin.

for lunch my pup has been getting three scrambled eggs with shell... so far absolutely no problems. of course, try minimizing the oil needed to scramble the eggs.


----------



## KZoppa

my guys get a raw egg 1-2 times a week. Nice coats and no problems.


----------



## volcano

"Why.. whats the purpose of this?" Seriously you posted a question like that? Its nutrition, an egg is better than blood and bone meal that kibble protein is based on. That is meat scraps sprayed onto a wall and dried into powder. "what is the purpose of that= profit for the petfood company" I just got a puppy and she eats raw- no puppy breath, and the adults have sparkling white teeth.


----------



## Carriesue

I've also heard about raw eggs prohibiting b vitamin absorption, any truth to this? And if you're only giving a few times a week does it really have an affect if true?

I gave my pup a raw egg in his Fromm yesterday for the first time and he LOVED it and best of all no stomach upset even though his stomach is quite sensitive. Just gave him raw meat for the first time tonight too(only a little bit), so far no issues. I gave a little bit of raw to one of my other dogs a few months ago and he was up all night vomiting, of course he has the most sensitive stomach of any animal I've ever owned.


----------



## EMH

Carriesue said:


> I've also heard about raw eggs prohibiting b vitamin absorption, any truth to this? And if you're only giving a few times a week does it really have an affect if true?
> 
> I gave my pup a raw egg in his Fromm yesterday for the first time and he LOVED it and best of all no stomach upset even though his stomach is quite sensitive. Just gave him raw meat for the first time tonight too(only a little bit), so far no issues. I gave a little bit of raw to one of my other dogs a few months ago and he was up all night vomiting, of course he has the most sensitive stomach of any animal I've ever owned.


Biotin is a B vitamin, though. Vitamin B7 to be exact.


----------



## Pioneer53

Twice a week. Great that some folks have their own chickens...


----------



## mydogs

Twice a week raw or scrambled 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil

My vet said raw food is bad and causes diarrhea, if I feed Vicky should it be alone or must be with other food


----------



## Nikitta

Raw eggs scare me. To many germs if you don't know where they came from. I would if I had my own chickens. I always hard boil them for my dogs.


----------

